# My gums hurt...help?



## Duane Louis (Nov 9, 2011)

Its a very strong pain.Not sure what Its supposed to be. It came very suddenly.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

sensodyne toothpaste


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^This. And, floss REALLY good. Not sure if you floss daily, but if you start flossing daily and using sensodyne toothpaste, it should get better. It will be painful at first, and your gums could bleed some because they may be inflammed. But, it works unless you have something more serious going on.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Any bleeding? You could have some pocketing in the gum. When is the last time you got a cleaning? I would sometimes get an ache in my gums on my top front teeth. In addition to flossing I would pack the gums with baking soda a couple of times per day and keep it there for several minutes. That always made the ache go away after a few days.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Supplementing your diet with 500mg of vit C daily will help with gum health. Also swishing with a 50/50 mix of hydrogen peroxide & water after brushing helps kill bacteria.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

e


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, this is the old fashioned/alternative method that I use:

-swish some alcohol in your mouth for about 1-2 minutes (brandy tends to be what most use, I prefer vodka) This both cleans and numbs your gums almost instantly - perfect for gum inflammation.

-oil pulling . A method of cleaning your entire mouth and perfect for any form of inflammation. Cheap as heck and don't need any fancy equipment/pills. 
http://oilpulling.com/

I do a round of oil pulling everyday, as well as brushing morning and night. This works really well for me. The alcohol method is more now and then if I have serious gum ache (you're not suppose to swallow btw!) Be warned though, even if you don't swallow, you do absorb some alcohol through your gums I'm told. So take this into account if you're close to your limit in terms of driving etc.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

It may not be your gums, but one of your teeth may be abscessed. Is the pain local on a side of your mouth or is it a radiating pain? Might have to go to a dentist to have them check it out, give you antibiotics to kill any gum infection, and perhaps fill in a cavity or give you a root canal.


----------

